# 3 month old shepherd pup walks with a sway



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

My husband picked up a beautiful black 3 month old German shepherd puppy yesterday. 
She is super sweet. But she has a sway to her when she walks. She doesn't bunny hop up stair or anything but she seems to lay down a lot ... I took a video of her walking...I'm so scared she has hip dysplasia. But I still have some hope that that's just the way she walks . Video of her walking link below 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks like a normal puppy to my eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is no sway .

muscles still need to develop.

the whole body needs to develop .

what I would be addressing is that dog not wanting to come to you.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

At this age I wouldnt worry. HD isn't tested for until at least 1yr of age, there is still way too much bone and muscle growth to go. Just dont have her jumping from high surfaces or going down stairs.


----------



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> She looks like a normal puppy to my eye.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Awesome thank you. I was hoping it was all in my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

angelk said:


> Awesome thank you. I was hoping it was all in my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Puppies can be kinda loose and wobbly at times. Yours looks fine. Pretty puppy.


----------



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

carmspack said:


> there is no sway .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe it's all in my head lol! I watched a couple of videos of hip dysplasia. And they seemed to walk like her. But I'm thankful you didn't see it. Yes we are going to work on her coming to us. We just got her yesterday. It has taken her a bit to get used to us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

She's a beauty. Looks alright to me.


----------



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

Julian G said:


> At this age I wouldnt worry. HD isn't tested for until at least 1yr of age, there is still way too much bone and muscle growth to go. Just dont have her jumping from high surfaces or going down stairs.





Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it! I didn't think about the stairs and high surfaces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelk (Oct 23, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> She's a beauty. Looks alright to me.




Thank you! We think she's beautiful too! I just hadn't seen a pup walk like her before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She's a working line, so you aren't going to see that extreme slope you sometimes do on other dogs. She's pretty.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Wait until she starts walking like she's God's gift to the whole world. At least that's what my wife says about our young girl. She walks with a swagger or wiggle head up thinks she's the most important dog in the world. Definitely a mother hen to our other dogs.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

angelk said:


> Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it! I didn't think about the stairs and high surfaces.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's very important to keep them from jumping too much or going down the steps until about 6 months of age.


----------

